# Non-owner car insurance in Ontario



## Amira (Aug 6, 2013)

Anyone know an insurer who offers non-owner car insurance in Ontario? Also, would I even be eligible for such a thing if I use a family member's car to commute to work? I now live at a different address from the registered owner if that matters. Thanks.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I think the owner would need to insure you on their policy as an additional driver, but I'm not sure. That's where I would start, anyways.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Amira said:


> Anyone know an insurer who offers non-owner car insurance in Ontario?


You are speaking of just liability insurance, right?
I know it is possible in Ontario.
A chap I used to car pool with used to have liability insurance for that specific purpose (car pooling, rental, car share, etc.)
It was a while ago, but I think he was with TD Insurance.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

I think Spudd is right. AFAIK most insurers offer this. The person who has the policy needs to call their local agent and ask for details. We can only speculate and speak in generalities.


----------



## Amira (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I initially called PC Financial and RBC but they don't offer this type of insurance. Will see if TD does.

To add some clarity, the owner is happy to have me drive the car whenever, wherever, but doesn't want to add anyone to their insurance policy. The best answer I can come up with for this is his extreme old age and dislike of being told there's a better way of doing things. I don't want to get into a situation of improper/inadequate insurance. Since I've now started to drive the car regularly, I'm trying to find out if there are other options for appropriate coverage.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Sorry, we're talking about auto insurance, right? You need to call companies that deal in that, usually not banks.

But in this case the car is already insured with a company. I don't know if you can add a rider through another company. I imagine the industry would be reluctant to complicate matters like that.

If you're already driving now, that's a huge risk for the old man or anyone who simply loans you their car. They are liable for anything that happens and it will affect THEIR policy. Personally I think you should buy the car or else have him add you to his policy ASAP. I would be surprised if you could get another company involved to add a rider on an existing policy.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

TRM, those banks are also insurance companies ;o)
He is calling the right companies.

Also, he doesn't need a rider for an existing vehicle policy - he needs an independent liability only policy.

Just keep calling till you find one that is ready to provide liability only insurance.
Things may have changed recently, but this used to be available.
I haven't shopped for insurance in nearly 5 years now, so my information is out-dated.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Hmm, apparently, liability only coverage is not available in Ontario, but available in MB, SK, and BC

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...own-a-car-but-need-insurance/article12063049/

OP, where do you live?


----------



## Amira (Aug 6, 2013)

In Ontario... so looks like I can't get what I'm looking for.

But thanks for the interesting article. I'll look into the suggestions mentioned therein.


----------



## NorthKC (Apr 1, 2013)

I've tried this a few years ago and my insurance broker said that it was not possible to have a stand-alone liability insurance in Ontario due to the high risk of payout. You must either get your own insurance or be added as a rider.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

You can only insure a car that you own, or have the owner add you as the principal or occasional driver, under their policy.

The insurance rate will depend on "your" determining factors.

I don't know that there would be any advantage to being listed as an occasional or primary driver. Most insurance companies allow occasional drivers who are 25 or older, and don't live with the vehicle owner, to drive the car.

Anything that happens though...........comes down on the owner's insurance.


----------

